# Heat Training Camp updates



## Wade2Bosh

Offseason is over so i'll start a new thread for this. 

Biggest news so far...


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Spoelstra confirms that Miller will not be cut through amnesty. Has a role regardless of other moves.





> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Eddie House had knee surgery several weeks ago, will be out several more weeks.





> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Looks like about a half-dozen players actually at Heat practice. Contracts getting done.





> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> None of Heat pending signings on floor today: No Battier, Eddy Curry, Mario Chalmers, James Jones. Also Millerm, House out injured.






















> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Spoelstra says he plans to go through a "playoff practice" tomorrow to see how much players recall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The Heat expect 18 players in training camp, with Mike Miller (hernia) and Eddie House (left knee) sidelined while recovering from surgery and likely out for two weeks or more. Mario Chalmers — who agreed to a three-year deal on Friday — is expected on the floor Saturday, as are fellow holdovers from last season Juwan Howard and James Jones, both of whom will have new deals.
> 
> Also expected: Shane Battier, who is expected to contribute right away, and Eddy Curry, who has been in just 10 NBA games over the past three years.
> 
> "I've been knowing Eddy since high school basketball," Bosh said. "I think we know what he's all capable of doing when he's in shape and is at the top of his game. It's unfortunate what has happened to him in the past few years, but I'm sure he's eager to get back and hopefully he has a bit of a chip on his shoulder as well."
> 
> And how does Curry look to Bosh?
> 
> "Looks good. Looks good," Bosh said.
> 
> Wade, who has worked out with Curry often — they are both pupils of trainer Tim Grover in Chicago — said he was also impressed.
> 
> "It was good to see him come in," Wade said of Curry, who was listed at 6-foot-11 and 295 pounds in his last NBA stint. "Just to walk in, I haven't seen nobody walk through them doors that big in a long time. So it was good to see."
> 
> Wade, James and Bosh played plenty of basketball this summer, and Spoelstra raved about their condition entering camp. Bosh is noticeably more muscular, Wade has worked to trim his body fat even below the notoriously demanding Heat standards, and James has said he's been ready to attack the new season since about mid-July anyway.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT sign Eddy Curry to a contract.













> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Heat announce formal signing of Eddy Curry. Word from inside team is this is by no means a ready-to-play process. Work remains.


And with that, all Heat contracts are now done so everyone is ready to practice, which started at 1pm today.

Still have 1 roster spot open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Practice may be closed to the media, but Micky Arison on twitter is giving us some inside info. Pays to have an owner on twitter 


> MickyArison Micky Arison
> #TrainingCamp lockerz.com/s/163736662














> MickyArison Micky Arison
> #TrainingCamp. Wow the rook @PG30_MIA is fast. Think he needs a nickname. Any ideas? #LetsgoHeat





> MickyArison Micky Arison
> LJ @KingJames looking Gr8 in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Spoelstra suggested that there will be times this season when he can use 4 wings together.





> EthanJSkolnick Curry says he is closer than he thought he would be.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Curry says he never gave up hope he would play again. Won't reveal weight but says he lost 70 pounds.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Curry speaks about "how it helps to have friends" like Wade and LeBron.
> 
> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> 
> Curry does look much better pic.twitter.com/rRhBYGvg





> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> Eddy Curry is speaking to the media at #HEATcamp. pic.twitter.com/YPRxgV3y













> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Eddie House had his L knee cleaned out on Nov. 1st. Says it could be 2-4 weeks. Doesn't want to rush.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big Pitt and Curry


----------



## 29380

Curry looks like he is in better shape but he does not look like he is anywhere near Riley shape.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, but it sounds like even he knows knows he's not where he needs to be yet, which is good


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> First impression of Eddy Curry: Answers tough questions, seems to understand the potential role, understands he's got work to do.





> SuryaHeatNBA Surya Fernandez
> Curry: "I'm happy, I'm healthy. The key is to stay healthy and keep pushing every day and doing extra work."





> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Eddie House had his L knee cleaned out on Nov. 1st. Says it could be 2-4 weeks. Doesn't want to rush.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Happy to see that curry doesn't look fat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> #Heat's Haslem on Eddy Curry: "Maybe we could get him to lose another 20 pounds and get him as close to 300 as possible."


Wow, so he was around 400 lbs before losing the 70. Crazy.


----------



## Adam

To be totally honest, I'm a little disappointed with how Curry looks. Not Oliver Miller disappointed, but Shaq not being in the shape he could be disappointed. I was secretly hoping for a Q-Rich type total body transformation from a fat guy into a muscle man but it's just a fat guy into a chubby guy. He did okay but you have to keep in mind that he lost everything and hasn't played in two years, so I was expecting to see Clubber Lang and instead I see old George Foreman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, although I cant remember the last time Eddy was in this good of a shape. which is not saying much


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MickyArison Micky Arison
> We are into 2 a days 1st practice is over photo of no-nickname (Rook) Norris shooting free throws @PG30_MIA lockerz.com/s/164031111















> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Mike Miller shooting on court, looks comfortable, moving well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Micky updating us from a closed practice again 



> MickyArison Micky Arison
> WOW great alley-oop from @DwyaneWade to @KingJames #Let'sGoHEAT #TrainingCamp @MiamiHEAT
> 
> MickyArison Micky Arison
> A happy looking @CoachSpo discussing the just completed practice with Pat Riley #LetsgoHeat #TrainingCamp lockerz.com/s/164115451


----------



## Wade County

Gotta love Micky. He's certaintly enthusiastic about the team, which is great.

Cant wait to see the guys play. Our rotation is looking good right now:

PG - Chalmers/Cole
SG - Wade/Jones/Miller (inj)
SF - James/Battier
PF - Bosh/Haslem/Howard
C - Anthony/Curry/Pittman


----------



## BigWill33176

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Mike Miller shooting on court, looks comfortable, moving well



Was this expected? Or is it indicative of a faster than expected recovery?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BigWill33176 said:


> Was this expected? Or is it indicative of a faster than expected recovery?


He had surgery on the 30th of November and was expected to miss a month. But hopefully he's recovering faster than expected if he's already out there shooting.



> MickyArison Micky Arison
> @DwyaneWade & @KingJames working on their free throw shooting after practice #LetsgoHeat #TrainingCamp lockerz.com/s/164122524


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully practice pays off for Dwyane. Imagine if he shot 80%+ on free throws...he'd lead the league in scoring probably.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Jace

Loving the way Micky is embracing the twitter machine. Didn't think he'd be so enthusiastic about it and the team. Just reinforces the fact that we have the best owner in the league. Poor Cleveland fans...

I love Norris' potential. He loves the game and is an incredibly hard worker. Read his draftexpress profile and you'll be sold. A lot of people think he's merely a scoring point (which wouldn't be horrible here), but by all accounts he's one of the purest-passing pg's to come out lately. Great pick and roll player, and we all know we run some of the most in the league. I think many will be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Wade County

Depends on whether he gets a chance though, Jace. Norris is 23 - he's ready to play - but he might not get the opportunity if we sign a vet like Billups to be our floor general, and we've committed starters money to Rio.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm really happy to see Mick embrassing twitter. That is just so awesome!


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Gotta love Micky. He's certaintly enthusiastic about the team, which is great.
> 
> Cant wait to see the guys play. Our rotation is looking good right now:
> 
> PG - Chalmers/Cole
> SG - Wade/Jones/Miller (inj)
> SF - James/Battier
> PF - Bosh/Haslem/Howard
> C - Anthony/Curry/Pittman


Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, and Chris Bosh all play for the Miami Heat.

:eek8:


----------



## Smithian

I can't embrace Eddy Curry. He's the anti-Smithian player.

Completely underperforms relative to talent, negative character, non-defensively oriented, only hustles if it's offensive board(once had a game with 8 offensive boards, 0 defensive lol), etc. He probably bought a copy of "The Energy Bus" to use it as toilet paper.

He's the anti-Joel Anthony. Joel Anthony is porn to defensive metrics and intangibles. Eddy Curry is tangible fail.

I just don't like this signing, reardless if he was probably cheap. Would much rather go all in on Dexter Pittman.


----------



## BigWill33176

Smithian said:


> I can't embrace Eddy Curry. He's the anti-Smithian player.
> 
> Completely underperforms relative to talent, negative character, non-defensively oriented, only hustles if it's offensive board(once had a game with 8 offensive boards, 0 defensive lol), etc. He probably bought a copy of "The Energy Bus" to use it as toilet paper.
> 
> He's the anti-Joel Anthony. Joel Anthony is porn to defensive metrics and intangibles. Eddy Curry is tangible fail.
> 
> *I just don't like this signing, reardless if he was probably cheap. Would much rather go all in on Dexter Pittman.*



Speaking of which, I am really really excited to see Dex get some minutes this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its Heat Media day. NBA.com is running a live stream from media day

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> -- Spoelstra declined to discuss the possibility of adding a veteran point guard, with Chauncey Billups possibly to come free. "At the same time, I know the personality of my boss," he said of Pat Riley. "He is always pushing. Pat's proven he'll pull the trigger."
> 
> -- Spoelstra on Mario Chalmers, "We've always viewed him as a talented, productive, young point guard. He's really grown."
> 
> -- Spoelstra also said he views rookie point guard Norris Cole as a possible rotation member.
> 
> -- Spoelstra sounded suspiciously cautious when it came to describing where Eddy Curry stands, noting Curry did not participate in the team's first scrimmage Sunday night. "I just like that fact that he's out there. I don't want to evaluate at this point. Let's just see what he looks like each day and get him out there. Let him enjoy this."
> 
> -- Spoelstra said he merely is talking about "the next few days" when it comes to Eddy Curry. "What this is, is an opportunity and a franchise that is open to taking a look, and seeing if he can get another chance at this," Spoelstra said.


Link

Interesting comments on Eddy Curry by Spo.


> After mentioning “two additions” to the Heat’s core during his media day press conference, Erik Spoelstra was asked to be more specific.
> 
> He mentioned Shane Battier and Norris Cole.
> 
> The third addition, of course, is Eddy Curry.
> 
> But Spoelstra cautioned not to expect too much too soon.
> 
> “I just like the fact that he’s out there,” Spoelstra said. “I don’t want to evaluate at this point. Let him enjoy this.”
> 
> While Spoelstra said the organized was “excited” about and “open” to the possibility of Curry as a contributor, the reality is that he’s guaranteed little here. That’s especially true when you consider that the Heat could still add another piece, and Spoelstra hinted that the team could carry fewer than the maximum 15 into the season.
> 
> At the moment, Curry would be 14th.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade with black/White Heat uniform that will finally be used this season..


----------



## Wade County

Interesting that Cole is already considered part of the 'core'.

Big praise early really.


----------



## Wade County

Wade looks HUGE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo, Lebron and Eddy Curry were on with Lebatard a couple of hours ago. The interviews are up on their site

Listen to them here

And listen to interviews with JJ, Curry, Joel, Mike Miller, and UD from earlier today on WQAM

Listen to those here


----------



## Wade County

Pics from Media Day:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

One for Smithi 










Bunch more pics here, though they're watermarked


----------



## Smithian

Gotta love Joel and Spo. I remember in 2008 when you guys laughed at me for my persistent excitement over them both and promised they'd be gone in short order.

They survived.

I also was right on Arroyo starting next to LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, and Chris Bosh.

Called Jarvis and P-Bev

I swear the Heat should hire me.


----------



## Wade County

Spo looks scarily youthful for a dude who is 40. Wonder what his secret is :laugh:

Rio and Joel look so out of place next to the Big 3.


----------



## Jace

Speaking of Wade being big, forgot where I read this, but it really shocked me:

-LeBron: 265 lbs, 5.5% body fat (!)

-Dwyane: *231* lbs, *3.8% body fat* (!!!)

Not only are they both super-heavy for their height/position, but 3.8% body fat might be the lowest I've ever heard of (he says he played at 4.5% last year.) On top of that, he didn't lift any weights this year and worked to get leaner. I thought he was heavy for a 6-5 (his true bball height) shooting guard at 225 (which he ballooned up to prior to championship season, before burning some off during the season.) Can't imagine what he weighed during the XX and Redemption seasons, where he was clearly bigger. He outweighs most SFs and probably a few PFs.

LeBron? I thought people might've been exaggerating saying he was 260. 265 is absurd. Cant believe he moves that way for someone that big and tall, but I wouldn't mind seeing him get his weight/body fat down a little bit, as he's clearly lost a smidge of athleticism since he got so enormous. But the girth and athleticism of our wings may be unprecedented. They're freaky specimens. I love it.

EDIT

For reference, Bosh is listed at 235. As is BEZ. Rashard Lewis? 230. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The numbers are from an ESPN article. Lebron weighs more than Zo did throughout his career. Says it all right there about a how crazy an athlete he is.



> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> In @MiamiHEAT camp its all about getting better..I'm enjoying this training camp as much as any..back 2 work 2morrow


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> Coach Spo just said Eddy Curry did not practice today, but did work on cardio. (Hip Flexor) #HEATcamp


Doesnt sound like he'll play in the scrimmage on Thursday. Hope he's ready to go by Sunday.


----------



## Wade County

Sounds like they are cotton wooling Curry a bit, just to get him through at the moment. Sounds like he will be 3rd string for the start of the season, with Big Sexy Dex getting backup C mins (behind Joel and Bosh).


----------



## Wade County

Some comments from Spo:

"We've done it before with Joel. And we've done it with Chris, at times. *Dex has played well, so he'll get some time, certainly in the first couple of preseason games*."

While conditioning figures to be an ongoing process for Curry well into the season, if he even survives the final cut at the end of camp, *Pittman continues to be mentioned as more of a development project than anyone with real-time prospects*.

"He understands our system, still has a ways to go with it, but he feels more comfortable than he did last year," Spoelstra said.

*"He probably had 17 fouls today in the five-on-five that we were playing. But he's learning the proper technique."*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-chris-bosh-s121211,0,3969124.story


----------



## Jace

Yeah I read that. Saddens me. I've had high hopes for Pitt, especially after passing on Whiteside...which led to flashbacks of taking 'Rio over DeAndre Jordan. I like Chalmers, but Jordan would be a Godsend here. Our team should just trade its draft picks for vets every year and never have a future.


----------



## Wade County

Any minutes Pitt gets are more token development minutes anyway. Cant see how giving him 8-10 minutes per game would really hurt the team at all. 

I wanted Jordan too. And Monta Ellis when he dropped....


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Any minutes Pitt gets are more token development minutes anyway. Cant see how giving him 8-10 minutes per game would really hurt the team at all.
> 
> I wanted Jordan too. And Monta Ellis when he dropped....


Hopefully we're blowing teams out by 20+ points and he gets a ton of development time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pittman's got a long way to go. But we gotta play him to see if he can actually help us out. We already know what Joel can and cant do so im hoping we play Pitt a ton of minutes in these two preseason games.

Wade and Battier were on with Sedano yesterday and this morning. Here's the link.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade County

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/heat/eddy-currys-career-ground-to-a-halt-with-2030492.html

Good article from Ethan Skolnick about Eddy Curry.

Bit of an update also:

This shouldn’t be a surprise, coming where each has come from.

*Shane Battier — the high IQ glue guy — is picking up the Heat’s concepts so quickly that Erik Spoelstra sees him explaining them to others. 

Norris Cole — the 23-year-old rookie who carries himself like a veteran — is quickly earning teammates’ trust, even as Spoelstra tries not to overload him.*

And Eddy Curry?

Well, he’s having trouble getting and staying on the court.

Curry missed another practice Tuesday with what Spoelstra described as “hip flexor.”

It’s not clear when he’ll be back out there. 

Battier had one of the better lines of the day.

*Asked if guarding LeBron James and Dwyane Wade in practice will help keep him sharp, he said, “It’s not good for my psyche. I need some extra loving from the Mrs. to keep my spirits up after practice.” *

Battier also said, that unlike some of the Heat’s shooters last season, he won’t mind all the open looks.


----------



## Jace

Norris Cole is what we hoped Beverly would be. I've believed in the kid since I heard scouts rave about him on draft night and I read his draftexpress profile. The quotes that came out from him made me feel even more confident. I think he'll crack the rotation, especially while Miller is recovering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Camp's less than a week old, and the Heat all RAVE about this kid. RT @PG30_MIA: Its our time now.


..


----------



## Wade County

Exciting times. Hope he is our JJ Barea, with better D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Eddy Curry worked before practice said he hopes to return to practice Saturday.





> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> No breaking news here, but Curry won't play in Thurs scrimmage. Aiming to go Sunday's preseason opener vs. Orlando after Saturday practice.





> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Don't expect Mike Miller (@m33m) back by Christmas, but don't expect it to be much longer either. Shooting 3s again today.













> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Dwyane Wade says Norris Cole is in "my good graces already. He knows who to find with the ball."





> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra gave the team the afternoon session off as reward for pushing through morning work, Dwyane Wade says.





> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Biggest scrimmage revelation so far? Dexter Pittman. Spo says routinely grabbing double-digit rebounds. Alas, scrimmage.


----------



## Ben

I can't wait to see Norris Cole in a Heat uni. I watched the videos and read the draft stuff and was very impressed, now to hear these quotes coming out of the camp, it's exciting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> LeBron ended his media session today with a walk-off "God Bless" to reporters. Then turned to Chalmers and said: "Just went Tebow on them."


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

Its weird that I feel reassured MM will have a better season by him growing his hair out again. Between the more-toned body, tattoos, facial hair, short hair, and perma-injuries, he seems like a different person from the Mike Miller I recalled hating in Memphis due to his girly hair band and Gator-origins (UD's a Cane at heart. He calls his time at UF "business.") LOL, I love Mike now that I know him better and learned to respect his game a couple years ago, but I used to think he was a goofball. Still though, I knew he was good back then so I like to be visually reminded he's the same guy. [/weirdness]

Good to see him shooting, as well as the news he won't be out too long.

As far as Curry, he can say all he wants about working hard all day every day all summer, but the fact that he didn't lose as much as the Heat hoped makes me a little bit worried. It also makes me wonder if LeBron and Dwyane essentially forced Riles to sign him.

I hope Pittman keeps his fouls down, because hearing that he's moving faster after more conditioning this summer and grabbing all those boards is nice (hopefully that's more of an indication of his ability and not our other players' inability.)

As far as No-No, I hope he carves out a solid role before Miller comes back, otherwise he might get squeezed out to...showcase (?)...Mike. I know the staff wants to keep DW and LBJ's minutes down this year, however, so maybe the wing-parade can go on with two PG's getting minutes, too. I feel like he's actually more ready than Pitt, but Dex has a much clearer path to the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh was on with Sedano this morning

Listen to it here

Chris is a funny dude


----------



## Smithian

Dexter Pittman is doing well?

If so, load Eddy Curry onto a 747 (if he can even be lifted off the ground) and drop his butt off somewhere in South America never to be found again. At least do it before he starts leaving foot prints in the practice court.

We're not winning anything of significance as long as he is dropping farts and whining at the end of the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3's like layups...






Just keep your thumbs tucked in wherever you go while rehabbing, Mike.



> @MiaSportsGuy Josh Baumgard
> Norris Cole's jumper looks real smooth. No wasted motion. Good balance. Impressed. #Heat pic.twitter.com/U4Srqf7a


----------



## Wade County

Thats the Mike Mille I always wanted


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Curry and Battier again sat out most of the practice. Hope they're able to practice tomorrow and go on Wednesday.

Curry also said that he's lost about 15lbs since training camp opened. So its good to hear that the weight is coming off pretty rapidly.


----------



## Jace

Also shows he probably hadn't been working all that hard this summer. He said 70 lbs lost at the start of TC, then told LeBatard it was 50. Odd.

And he and Battier are likely out tomorrow.


----------

